# DIY bubble cloner pics and pics of clones taken.



## stunzeed (Jul 17, 2007)

Here are some pics of my DIY cloner and some clones taken. They look so fresh!!! Like I cut them an hour ago. I dont use anything but water in my cloner (talk about organic... like I care) and get roots in 6-7 days. I put the ones in the cups last night. Let me know what you think. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=127971#post127971

Stunzeed..


----------

